# Pinot Grigio not fermenting



## ugh (Sep 20, 2009)

My Pinot Grigio won't start up.I thought it was a little cool in the basement but the strange thing is everything else is going just fine


----------



## smurfe (Sep 20, 2009)

What kind of yeast and how long has it been? Have you taken any hydrometer readings to see if the gravity has dropped or are you just going by airlock activity? Are you fermenting sealed or open? My last batch I did was a Pinot Grigio that I used a Wyeast Liquid smack pack Champagne yeast. THese yeasts make a starter when you smack them so I had a good fermenting yeast going. It took 3 days or so before I had visible activity in the airlock and this was at 70 degrees F temp wise.


----------



## ugh (Sep 20, 2009)

SG was and still is 1.110....No air lock....I used Red Star Cotes Des Blanc.
It is around 67 68 degrees in the basement.I have 2 Cabernet that I started at the same time and they are both going good. The Pinot has absolutely nothing going on. I picked them up Thursday morning


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok Cotes Des Blanc can sometimes take 3 days to start fermenting, trust me, i use it a lot and even then there will be very little action. Youll have to stick your head in the bucket and listen for the sizzle like a soda pop. Get the temp to around 75* always to get started hough and then let it drop to the temp where you will be storing it. This lets it get started faster thus protecting your must from spoilage in the beginning until alc can start protecting it.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2009)

According to Red Star Cote des Blanc ferments at 64* to 86*. You are on the very low side. Like Wade said bring it aou or the basement and warm it up.
I also use CDB alot and always start it "upstairs".


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 20, 2009)

I too have used CDB several times and seen a couple of those that did indeed take 2 or 3 days to take off. My last batch I used it and started it "cool", very much of nothing for like 7 or 8 days. I ended up jump starting it by rehydrating a sachet of Premier Cuvee and adding it and was able to get er going. So now I understand that different yeasts act differently in different circumstances.
Troy


----------



## ugh (Sep 20, 2009)

I picked up a brew belt a slapped it on so if the temp is the issue we should be going anytime now..


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 20, 2009)

the belt should do the trick. good luck!

i like pinot grigio.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2009)

ugh said:


> I picked up a brew belt a slapped it on so if the temp is the issue we should be going anytime now..


Good idea should take off once warmer


----------



## surlees (Sep 21, 2009)

Ugh,

How's it doing today?

Fred


----------



## ugh (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah it's going now. Not really crazy but it's just kinda fizzing like when you first open a can of soda. It started up the next morning after I put the belt on. I still find it odd that the other two in the same area took off like a house a fire and the one did nothing. And the two Cabs had nothing added to them at all. Go figure.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 24, 2009)

*Cote des Blancs*

Even the manufacturer describes this as a really slow fermenter. It is a top shelf yeast and will make you a really special wine if all else is in order. Be patient.


----------



## ugh (Dec 12, 2009)

*A weird color*

I just racked my pinot grigio for a 3rd time and it is almost a rose color ..It smells good and looks just fine..


----------

